# Excel öffnet Dokument von Server nur sehr langsam



## trprivat (16. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe da ein Problem, selbst kleine Excel Dokumente (800 kb) brauchen bis zu 2 Minuten bis sie sich öffnen.

Server ist Win 2000, Clients sind Win 2000 oder XP.

Dateien die direkt von der Festplatte des Klients geöffnet werden, haben kein Problem.
Auch haben alle 8 Clients das gleiche Problem, wird also am Server liegen.

Bin für jede Hilfe Dankbar.


----------



## Cornald (19. April 2005)

Hallo

betrifft das nur Excel-Dokumente oder auch Word und Konsorten?
Was ist mit lokalen Dokumenten? Kann es sein daß dir die automatische Virenprüfung in die Quere kommt?

Gruß


----------

